# A few of my favourites



## ukpoisonman (May 26, 2007)

Some nice blue poison bottles........ Enjoy.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2007)

> Enjoy


 I know I did!!! Very nice


----------



## capsoda (May 26, 2007)

WoW! Beautiful bottles.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2007)

Very nice, Rob. Those are some attractive (and rare) poisons. ~Jim


----------



## annie44 (May 26, 2007)

Great bottles and what a beautiful photo!  What did the bottle on the far right contain?


----------



## ukpoisonman (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments folks........

 From left to right..... 4 inch tall Heroin round, havent seen another this small (nor has anybody else who has seen it).... Next is the square chemist pill bottle Registered design number dates it to 1899, i know of five others (one of which is in my collection also). The tall bottle is an L&T PATENT in a very large and possibly unique 20oz size, my favourite bottle. Next is a fairly mundane but attractive chemist powder round but with its original Morphine label making it very special. Last is the coffin shaped Doctor ORESTE SINANIDES 'ORESTORIN' bottle, this would have been some sort of embrocation. A beautiful bottle that is also found in white milk glass...

 I shall post some more pics soon.


----------



## ukpoisonman (Jun 20, 2007)

One of my collecting lines, hexagonal and flat poison bottles with different embossing.


----------



## melikapoisons (Jul 26, 2010)

[align=left]*very nice there's nothing like cobalt
*[/align]


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 27, 2010)

WHOA!!!!NICE, GREAT PHOTO TOO!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 27, 2010)

I enjoy walking down memory lane as much as anyone, but this thread did start back in 2007. []
 And it's nice to see a new poison fan join the forum.


----------

